# Treats for Santa



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

When you were a kid, did you leave any comestibles out for Santa to snack on when he visited your home?

I think cookies and milk were traditional, but somehow I remember my mom setting out fruitcake and eggnog. My dad would joke something to the effect that if I really wanted some nice gifts, I should put "something" in the eggnog.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2019)

I remember once it was a sandwich and a glass of milk.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2019)

No.


----------



## Pam (Nov 14, 2019)

Mince pie and a glass of sherry.


----------



## jujube (Nov 14, 2019)

Milk and cookies and some oats for the reindeer.  Can't forget the reindeer, y'know.  Those poor things have to drag fat ol' Santa around all night after all.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2019)

Milk and cookies.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 14, 2019)

Always left cookies and milk out for Santa. I wonder if it has ever occurred to a kid that maybe a toothbrush would be in order after all those cookies on his route.


----------



## jujube (Nov 14, 2019)

Why do you think Santa's so fat?  Milk and cookies, milk and cookies, milk and cookies......


----------



## terry123 (Nov 14, 2019)

Milk and cookies also.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 15, 2019)

Even as a very young child, thanks to my old man I knew santa was a fake. I never ever left a snack for the jolly old  elf. My best friend was a true believer, however, so I had to be careful not to let the truth slip out.


----------

